# Expanding a room through an exterior wall



## kitcheng33k (Jul 2, 2011)

My house is brick facade and a previous owner enclosed the carport to make a sunken den, but I want to punch through the exterior wall into that den and expand the small bedroom into a master bedroom and bath. I'd love to be able to cut out what is essentially the exterior wall for the entire width of the room, right at 12 feet. this room is in the back corner of the house.  Can that much of the exterior wall be safely removed and supported without any supports showing in the middle to break up the room?  I'll be asking professionals to do the work, I just want to know if it's possible before I have someone tell me they can do it and then screw up my house. If it can be done, what's the proper way, so I'll know if the guy I hire knows what he's talking about. 

Thanks,
Derik


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2011)

Can it be done, sure. I'd suggest calling an engineer to take a look at your project. If you need to know one locally, send me a private message and I'd be glad to recommend a guy who is reasonably priced...and welcome to House Repair Talk. Always good to see another Nashvillian on here.


----------

